# Medical card appeal timeline



## net64 (19 Sep 2011)

Hello,does anybody know how long the appeal process takes for a medical card?It's in the NEHB area.
They awarded my family the GP card but had my small income down with an incorrect figure(higher) and we should have been awarded the full card.Unfortunately because of their clerical error we have to go through the appeals process!
It has been 2 weeks so far but not sure whether it takes weeks or months on appeal? 

Thanks
Net64


----------



## vandriver (19 Sep 2011)

Here in Dublin it took me 4-5 months to get an appeal determination.


----------



## net64 (19 Sep 2011)

vandriver,thanks for your reply.Will just expect a long delay and if it comes earlier it will be a bonus!

net64


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Sep 2011)

I would *not* appeal this. I would request a *review* enclosing the incorrect (explaining the error) information provided by them and ask that this be corrected immediately.


----------



## net64 (19 Sep 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> I would *not* appeal this. I would request a *review* enclosing the incorrect (explaining the error) information provided by them and ask that this be corrected immediately.




I did this Black Sheep,even rang them and told them.She told me to  write in explaining this but 2 days later I got an appeal form to fill in!
I just filled it in and sent it off anyway stating on it that it was THEIR error.

We'll see how long it takes.

net64


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Sep 2011)

As the appeal process takes so long and the error is *not* yours I would still ask for that review. It sounds to me like passing the buck


----------



## net64 (19 Sep 2011)

Thanks Black Sheep. Will get the hubby to give them a ring

Net64


----------



## net64 (21 Oct 2011)

Just an update on appeal.

Got letter from HSE stating that we have been awarded the full medical card!
Out of interest how long does it take for the card to come out in the post after being told that it has been awarded,does anybody know?

Thanks net64


----------



## ACA (21 Oct 2011)

Should only take a few days, in the mean time you can use the letter as proof if you need medications, GP visits or hospital.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Oct 2011)

Delighted to hear that the medical card was awarded. Was this as result of the review or appeal?
The card may take a couple of weeks (not sure) but I seem to remember something about delay in having to print/manufacture the cards.

BTW if you need to see your doctor/pharmacy in the meantime bring along the HSE letter as proof of your award


----------



## net64 (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks ACA and Blacksheep!

Was as a result of appeal.Took 6 weeks in total.

Thanks again
net64


----------



## CRaff (23 Oct 2011)

Think it was about 2/3 weeks wait from letter of approval until we got the card for our daughter. However like a previous poster said that letter will suffice for any treatment or drugs needed in the meantime.


----------



## net64 (8 Nov 2011)

still waiting on the medical cards!
Received the letter 3wks ago saying appeal was granted.Rang the local HSE office today.Was told yes,appeal was granted but Finglas send cards out.Rang Finglas.No, we don't send them out,your local HSE does!
Rang the local HSE again! Finglas is wrong,they DO send out the cards.
Has anyone on here had an appeal granted and know where the cards are issued from?

Thanks
net64


----------

